# Former Mass and Babalou Venue Available for hire



## Alo Licentia! (Apr 20, 2012)

The Crypt underneath St Matthew's Church, right in the middle of Brixton, is now available for rent either on long term lease, or on a short term licence. It's an enourmous space - about 280m2. It has previously been used as a nightclub, and before that a restaurant.

Also two large upstairs rooms are available for hire, either together or individually. The rooms are available long term, or daily. The first side could be used as a theatre or dance space, and the other side could be used for pretty much anything really - comedy night, club night, yoga, zumba . . .

Charges are about £200 per day. This is a great opportunity for a local entrepreneur, restraunter, or even a talented local promoter/DJ who runs a leading website.

This is the downstairs, as the previous owners had it.


This is the large room on the Effra Road side. It's a sprung floor. Great for dancing. There's space for hundreds of people.

For more details:
enquiries@thebrix.org

Tel: 020 7738 6604

The Brix at St Matthews
St Matthews Church
Brixton Hill
London. SW2 1JF


----------



## editor (Apr 20, 2012)

Alo Licentia! said:


> This is a great opportunity for ....or even a talented local promoter/DJ who runs a leading website.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 20, 2012)

http://spacemakers.org.uk/


----------

